# Verizon GS3 Recovery Flickering



## Slice (Jul 26, 2011)

For some odd reason no matter which recovery I have on my device my recovery flickers on the screen. Everything is still functional but it just bothers me that screen flickers and blinks repeatably. Any ideas what this could be or how to fix it?


----------

